# An expandable workbench



## jorgas (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi! My first post here at woodworking talk, so I thought I'd take the opportunity to showcase my newly made woodworking bench 

I was inspired by a lot of designs out there, mainly perhaps the 21st Century Workbench by Robert W. Lang but also a couple of others.

I wanted a workbench that needed to double as an outfeed table to my semi-stationary tablesaw (my basement shop is small...). So therefore I added height-adjustable feet to it. I also wanted to be able to work with potentially large workpieces so I made the front of the bench top be flush with the front of the base. That way I can use holdfasts in conjunction with the fron vise to clamp large workpieces to the front of the bench.

This picture shows the bench with the two top pieces pulled together.









Another feature I wanted was to be able to cut down large sheet material to size. I came up with the idea of having a split bench top, where the front part is fixed to the base and the back part can slide back and forth on the base. This way I can let the blade of my plunge saw run in the gap, which is created between the two pieces, when I cut sheet material down to size. It works great for me!

This picture shows the bench tops pushed apart.









If anyone's interested in following a little more detailed story on how the bench was made, please take a look at my blog at http://mytinysteps.wordpress.com .

Regards, Jörgen


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

that looks really nice. 

what did you use for the top of it? 
How did you make it slide back and forth?

great job!!!


chris


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Jörgen, Your bench looks great. That is a neat idea for the expanding top. Sounds like it will work for you very well. How does the top expand? Do you just pull it apart and push it back together? I just started on my bench so I'm always looking for ideas. 

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jorgas,
Nice job. Neat idea. Looks almost too nice to get dirty.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jorgas (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for your comments!

The top is made of three layers of sheet material. The two outer layers are 22 mm MDF and the middle layer is 11 mm OSB. They're glued together and screwed together as well. 

I have also nailed a 6 mm mdf to the top and the sides, mostly for protection (and the possibility to change when they're worn out).

The sliding functionality is accomplished using two pine pieces that are attached with screws to the back bench top piece. Those pieces then slide underneath the wider front bench top piece which holds it in place. The back piece always slide on the base though so it has support all the time. I slide it back and forth by hand.

You can always follow my series of blog posts regarding the bench if you need more details: http://mytinysteps.wordpress.com

Regards, Jörgen


----------

